# Outrageous paint OR House Of Kolor paint?



## chevys4life (Jul 10, 2005)

am going with kandy red but wanted to know which paint is better to go for? Outrageous or HOK?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

ftw is outrageous


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 21 2009, 12:11 AM~12768852
> *ftw is outrageous
> *


X2 Ive been doin this shit for a long ass time and have never hear of outrageous paints :dunno: 
IMO - HOK is good stuff


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ive heard of em, but you cant go wrong with hok


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 21 2009, 08:20 AM~12769600
> *ive heard of em,  but you cant go wrong with hok
> *


THAT AINT NO SHIT...... ONLY OTHER THING I EVER USED WAS VALSPAR, BUT EVEN THEN IS IS BASICALLY THE same shit being the parent company and all.... :cheesy:


----------



## chevys4life (Jul 10, 2005)

i think its made in the uk...

http://www.outrageousfinishes.co.uk/


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

HOK.


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 21 2009, 03:11 PM~12773335
> *HOK.
> *


X2. YOU KNOW YOU'RE GETTING QUALITY PRODUCT. NOT SOME BULLSHIT. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Platinum63 (Jun 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 21 2009, 03:11 AM~12768852
> *ftw is outrageous
> *


I heard that some chemist that worked for HOK quit and open their own company call Outrageous :dunno: I also bought some outrageous flakes and got their sample book but haven't painted with it yet  .


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Platinum63_@Jan 21 2009, 07:23 PM~12775780
> *I heard that some chemist that worked for HOK quit and open their own company call Outrageous :dunno: I also bought some outrageous flakes and got their sample book but haven't painted with it yet  .
> *


Chemist or janitor?


----------



## Platinum63 (Jun 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevys4life_@Jan 21 2009, 03:05 AM~12768840
> *am going with kandy red but wanted to know which paint is better to go for? Outrageous or HOK?
> *


Outrageous is cheaper in price but i dunno how good the quailty is yet.


----------



## Platinum63 (Jun 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jan 21 2009, 09:31 PM~12775871
> *Chemist or janitor?
> *


 :roflmao: :dunno:


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

any1 know where u can buy this outrageous paint? a friend of mine is lookin to paint his 67 impala.. and thas wat he is lookin for.


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.outrageousfinishes.co.uk/images...iant_dye_01.jpg


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

what's outrageous is to even think of using anything other than H.O.K. !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Jan 22 2009, 11:42 AM~12782568
> *what's outrageous is to even think of using anything other than H.O.K. !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Platinum63_@Jan 22 2009, 03:23 AM~12775780
> *I heard that some chemist that worked for HOK quit and open their own company call Outrageous :dunno: I also bought some outrageous flakes and got their sample book but haven't painted with it yet  .
> *




do you mean xotic???

if so why do people try and reinvent the wheel when it comes to HOK

hands down THEY ARE THE BEST FOR CUSTOM PAINT


----------



## fo-sho sixfo (Nov 7, 2006)

i used it. i painted a caprice miami pink. simple to use everything already mixed. stinks bad. still like HOK


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

</span></span>


----------



## Detailers (Oct 9, 2003)

HOK is the shit....and to top it all off, gotta love that HOK smell!


----------

